# New one on me



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Pressed the new posts button and got this:


> This forum requires that you wait 5 seconds between searches. Please try again in 4 seconds.


----------



## Mick Stuppguy (Jan 23, 2008)

I've received this when I stuttered on my mouse button before . . . too much coffee in my case.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

It's been there for some time, now. Maybe you just don't usually post during high-volume times. I get such messages regularly.


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

Carl H. said:


> Pressed the new posts button and got this:
> 
> 
> > This forum requires that you wait 5 seconds between searches. Please try again in 4 seconds.


Be very afraid. If you do it three times in rapid succession you'll look exactly like your avatar.


----------

